
Responses to: On Redis master-slave terminology - weyland108
http://disq.us/p/29wze0r
======
big_dick_john
The master vs main is a good shibboleth as it identifies those who are only
interested in making irrelevant performative changes to make themselves feel
better

~~~
downerending
There's a lot of truth to this. When I ask such a person what they're _really_
willing to sacrifice to improve the situation, it's crickets. Talk is cheap.

Aside from that, if we _must_ change the terminology, can we at least all
change it to the _same_ new terminology. The last thing we need is 20 new
euphemisms.

